# Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2019)

*Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Japan ist ja seit heute aus dem Walfangabkommen nach 31 Jahren ausgeschieden, jetzt dürfen sie offiziel 220 Wale pro Jahr abschlachten.

Die Frage ist ja :    Haben die nicht eh schon die 31 Jahre lang..... 220 Wale pro Jahr zu Foschungszwecken abgeschossen !?

Ich bin jetzt kein Meeresforscher ,  aber ich glaube die checken das nicht das die Wale das Wasser filtern und somit auch Haufen Polypen aus dem Wasser filtern/vertilgen , woraus sich früher oder später riesengroße Nomuraquallen entwickeln  die womöglich Fische verdrängen .

Ich gönn es den Japanern das sie nur noch riesengroße Numora-Quallen in ihren Netzen haben .


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Na und, Hauptsache wir dürfen weiter *jährlich 45 Millionen* (!) männliche Küken Schreddern. 

Ich würde den Klang vermissen. 

Die Meere haben eh schon verloren, ob die Wale durch eine Harpune getötet werden oder durch Unmengen Mikroplastik langsam von Innen heraus faulen spielt absolut keine Rolle.

Der Zug ist sowas von abgefahren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

In Deutschland werden jedes Jahr Millionen Schweine, Kühe, Hühner und viele weitere Tiere getötet. Ich wüsste nicht, warum wir uns hier moralisch über Japan erheben sollten, wo es doch bei uns nicht besser aussieht.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Walfleisch ist bei den Japanern sehr begehrt. Sie sind bereit dafür viel Geld zu bezahlen.
Walfang für "Forschungszwecke" ist natürlich Blödsinn und nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.
Ich habe mal bei Stern TV ein Video gesehen wie sie Delfine abgeschlachtet haben. Das war nicht schön.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden jedes Jahr Millionen Schweine, Kühe, Hühner und viele weitere Tiere getötet. Ich wüsste nicht, warum wir uns hier moralisch über Japan erheben sollten, wo es doch bei uns nicht besser aussieht.


Nur das Wale keine Nutztiere sind, sondern Wildtiere. Und ihre Bestände (je nach Art) stark begrenzt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Walfleisch ist aber sehr teuer. Und nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand nimmt der Konsum auch eher ab: Kommerzieller Walfang - <<Die meisten Japaner essen gar kein Walfleisch>> - News - SRF


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Walfleisch ist bei den Japanern sehr begehrt. Sie sind bereit dafür viel Geld zu bezahlen.
> Walfang für "Forschungszwecke" ist natürlich Blödsinn und nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.
> Ich habe mal bei Stern TV ein Video gesehen wie sie Delfine abgeschlachtet haben. Das war nicht schön.
> 
> ...



Der " Film "  die Bucht  ......... war schon pervers , ist aber jedes Jahr oder öfters Realität ..............   komischerweise find ich keinen Link mehr mit voller Länge  kostenlos ...hmmm

Aber Wale filtern ja auch microplastik und Polypen , ka warum Japaner so auf Blei /Heavymetal stehen und das auch noch gerne essen zu Forschungszwecken,  das filtern die Wale ja auch aus dem Meer und sind deswegen übelst belastet.

Warum killt man die Filter ?  Das nochmehr mit M3-Masken rumlaufen ?


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Das Ironische ist ja: Bei den Japanern ist immer alles 125-fach verpackt.
Da kann es schon mal sein, dass im Supermarkt zwei (!) Früchte in einer Packung eingeschweißt und dann noch mal einzeln (!!) von Plastik umhüllt sind.

Ja, die Japaner und ihr Verpackungsfetisch...


----------



## tdi-fan (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei Stern TV ein Video gesehen wie sie Delfine abgeschlachtet haben. Das war nicht schön.



Dasselbe passiert auch  in der Nähe" auf den Färöern mit den Grindwalen. Finde ich fürchterlich.


----------



## taks (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Walfleisch ist aber sehr teuer.


In Island war es nicht wirklich teuer


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



taks schrieb:


> In Island war es nicht wirklich teuer


Naja, wir reden hier aber auch von Japan.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden jedes Jahr Millionen Schweine, Kühe, Hühner und viele weitere Tiere getötet. Ich wüsste nicht, warum wir uns hier moralisch über Japan erheben sollten, wo es doch bei uns nicht besser aussieht.



Ich denke schon, dass man einen absolut nicht notwendigen Rückschritt hin zu etwas, was eigentlich überwunden zu sein schien, anders bewerten muss, als einen durchgehender Zustand. Es ist vielleicht nicht zwingend besser/schlechter, aber definitiv ein anderes Phänomen, was die Debatte wert ist.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Ethisch ein ähnliches Problem, sachlich ein grundsätzlich anderes: Die zu den Nutztieren zählenden Arten sind vom Bestand her nicht gefährdet - ganz im Gegenteil, sie werden in Massen gezüchtet. Es sind auch keine wildlebenden Arten, die zusätzlich neben der Bejagung durch Umweltveränderungen bedroht und Teil eines komplexeren Ökosystems sind.

Whataboutism ist schon deshalb Unfug, weil man sich damit so schön sinnlos im Kreis rechtfertigen kann: Die Japaner müssen nicht vom Walfang Abstand nehmen, weil wir Küken schreddern und wir müssen nicht aufhören, Küken zu schreddern, denn Japan jagt ja Wale!
Der wesentliche Unterschied dabei ist jedoch der, dass bei uns der Trend dahin geht, von solchen und ähnlichen Praktiken _wegzukommen_, während Japan auf solche Praktiken _(wieder) einführt_. Damit haben wir zwar keine weit überlegene, aber immerhin schon etwas stabilere Position für Vorwürfe.

Und wer sind überhaupt "Wir"? Jeder Mensch kann unabhängig von seiner Nationalität für oder gegen etwas sein. Auch in Japan gibt es Menschen, die gegen Walfang sind, obwohl seine Regierung ihn wieder erlaubt.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ethisch ein ähnliches Problem, sachlich ein grundsätzlich anderes: Die zu den Nutztieren zählenden Arten sind vom Bestand her nicht gefährdet - ganz im Gegenteil, sie werden in Massen gezüchtet. Es sind auch keine wildlebenden Arten, die zusätzlich neben der Bejagung durch Umweltveränderungen bedroht und Teil eines komplexeren Ökosystems sind.


Welche Walarten sollen das denn sein die in Massen gezüchtet werden? Delfine? Zwergwale?

Mir ist nicht bekannt das man Wale in Massen züchten kann. Und schon gar nicht isoliert von der Wildnis.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Deswegen ist ja auch der Vergleich mit Küken nicht passend. Die waren mit den Nutztieren gemeint


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Achso ok. Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. 

War wohl heute morgen noch nicht richtig wach.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Der Walfang in Japan wird die nächsten Jahre immer weiter zurück gehen.
Das liegt an der jungen Generation der Japaner, die wollen zum größten Teil kein Walfleisch mehr.....was übrigens nicht am Umweltbewusstsein liegt, sondern daran dass es ihnen nicht schmeckt und zu fettig ist.


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Naja, das ist ja auch so ein Aufreger,
wg. Artenschutz und dgl.

Gegen eine übermässige Haifischjagd,
wo nur die Flossen verspachtelt werden,
und der Rest des Tieres einfach nur so krepiert,
hat keiner was. 

Man bedenke mal, die Evolution hat auch diesen Tieren eine sinnvolle
Funktion im Ökosystem zugewiesen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Gegen eine übermässige Haifischjagd,
> wo nur die Flossen verspachtelt werden,
> und der Rest des Tieres einfach nur so krepiert,
> hat keiner was.


Das finde ich auch fürchterlich.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ja auch so ein Aufreger,
> wg. Artenschutz und dgl.
> 
> Gegen eine übermässige Haifischjagd,
> ...



Etliche Hai-Arten stehen schon seit Jahren unter Schutz und die Jagd ist dementsprechend illegal.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Etliche Hai-Arten stehen schon seit Jahren unter Schutz und die Jagd ist dementsprechend illegal.



Ja und?
Wem interessiert das?

Ich mache Urlaub, und bezahle dafür. 
Dann kann man das schonmal mitnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Solange die Menschen bereit sind sowas zu essen und Geld dafür zu bezahlen, wird es sowas immer geben.  Ob es illegal ist oder nicht interessiert die nicht.
Genauso wie Großwildjagd in Afrika.
Oder Tigerjagd in Asien.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Sicherlich gibt es immer wieder Leute, die gegen Fangauflagen/-verbote verstoßen. Das sind aber weniger, als wenn es offiziell erlaubt ist. Ein strafbewehrtes Verbot ist (egal wie gut durchgesetzt bzw. durchsetzbar) eine Hürde und eine Freigabe das genaue Gegenteil.

Wenn man pauschal mit "Bringt ja nix!" argumentiert, braucht man gar keine Gesetze und Regeln, denn irgendwer verstößt ja irgendwo immer dagegen und kommt damit durch.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man pauschal mit "Bringt ja nix!" argumentiert, braucht man gar keine Gesetze und Regeln, denn irgendwer verstößt ja irgendwo immer dagegen und kommt damit durch.


Das es überhaupt nichts bringt wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Nur leider interessiert viele nicht und sie machen trotzdem weiter.

Solange man Geld damit machen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Solange die Menschen bereit sind sowas zu essen und Geld dafür zu bezahlen, wird es sowas immer geben.  Ob es illegal ist oder nicht interessiert die nicht.
> Genauso wie Großwildjagd in Afrika.
> Oder Tigerjagd in Asien.



Richtig,

hier geht sowieso die Post ab.

Vergiss einfach den Klimawandel,
lebe jetzt und heute. 

Die Menschheit wird sich eh von allein ausrotten,
ob nun 50 Jahre eher oder später,
ist doch irrelevant.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> hier geht sowieso die Post ab.
> 
> ...



Indernet beschleunigt das auch noch  ,  vielen Dank Herr ZuckerBerg and google  .  Jetzt hat jeder Vollpigmentierte  auch ein Handy    und schert sich ein Scheißdreck um die Umwelt ....  Für Das hier und Jetzt ist Wichtiger wie die Umwelt , nach mir die Sintflut .... .   In 50 Jahren ist eh Schluss.

Meine Prognose vor 5 Jahren war eigentlich max 300 Jahre  ..........   passt schon  ,   bis die Menschen tot sind   .   glaube das kommt ungefair hin  ^^

Schade , oder Glück  .... das ich in 100 Jahren nicht mehr lebe ...........


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Indernet beschleunigt das auch noch  ,  vielen Dank Herr ZuckerBerg and google  .  Jetzt hat jeder Vollpigmentierte  auch ein Handy    und schert sich ein Scheißdreck um die Umwelt ....  Für Das hier und Jetzt ist Wichtiger wie die Umwelt , nach mir die Sintflut .... .   In 50 Jahren ist eh Schluss.
> 
> Meine Prognose vor 5 Jahren war eigentlich max 300 Jahre  ..........   passt schon  ,   bis die Menschen tot sind   .   glaube das kommt ungefair hin  ^^
> 
> Schade , oder Glück  .... das ich in 100 Jahren nicht mehr lebe ...........



Schreibst du unter Einfluss irgendwelcher Substanzen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schreibst du unter Einfluss irgendwelcher Substanzen?



Glutamat


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Schreibst du unter Einfluss irgendwelcher Substanzen?



Eher unter Abwesenheit ordnungsgemäß verschalteter Perikaryen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Indernet beschleunigt das auch noch  ,  vielen Dank Herr ZuckerBerg and google  .



Ja, ein Großteil der Menschheit ist ohne permanente I-Net-Verbindung gar nicht mehr "über"lebensfähig.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Großteil der Menschheit ist ohne permanente I-Net-Verbindung gar nicht mehr "über"lebensfähig.


Ich bin seit 20 Jahren quasi jeden Tag online.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 20 Jahren quasi jeden Tag online.



Mein herzlichstes Beileid.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mein herzlichstes Beileid.


Ich finde das schön.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde das schön.



Wer es mag, "why not".

Ich kann gerne mal im Urlaub auf den Käse verzichten,

ein paar Tage offline und nicht erreichbar,

das ist ein wirklicher Luxus geworden.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Ein paar Stunden kann ich offline sein. Mehrere Tage wird schon schwieriger.

Aber wir weichen hier vom Thema ab. Wenn noch Bedarf ist PN.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn noch Bedarf ist PN.



Nicht unbedingt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Japan ist ja seit heute aus dem Walfangabkommen nach 31 Jahren ausgeschieden, jetzt dürfen sie offiziel 220 Wale pro Jahr abschlachten.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja :    Haben die nicht eh schon die 31 Jahre lang..... 220 Wale pro Jahr zu Foschungszwecken abgeschossen !?
> 
> ...



Die Filterungswirkung von Wahlen ist gemessen an der Produktion eher gering und die ernähren sich mehrheitlich auch nicht von Quallenpolypen, sondern von deutlich größeren Krebsen und Fischen. Es laufen aber Untersuchungen/Hochrechnungen, wie wichtig Wale bei der Rezirkulierung von Eisen und anderen Schlüsselnährstoffen in die obersten Wasserschichten sind, was starken Einfluss auf die Phytoplanktonbildung und damit die Reichhaltigkeit der pelagischen Nahrungskette allgemein hat.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Walfleisch ist bei den Japanern sehr begehrt. Sie sind bereit dafür viel Geld zu bezahlen.
> Walfang für "Forschungszwecke" ist natürlich Blödsinn und nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.
> Ich habe mal bei Stern TV ein Video gesehen wie sie Delfine abgeschlachtet haben. Das war nicht schön.
> 
> ...



Wahlfleisch ist in Japan derart "begehert", dass die Isländer ihre zerlegten Wale nicht mehr exportiert bekommen und teilweise jahrelang auf Eis liegen haben, während die japanische Regierung die von staatlich finanzierten Schiffen geschlachteten Meeressäuger für lau in Schulkantinen verteilen in der Hoffnung, dass die nächste Generation vielleicht Geschmack daran entwickelt. (Scheinbar schmeckt es denen aber auch nicht oder sie haben keinen Bock, sich an der Ausrottung von Säugetieren zu beteiligen)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bedrohten Arten gibt es bei Walen keine ökonomische Motivation, den Fang fortzusetzen. Auch zu den Hochzeiten wurden Wale ja nie primär wegen dem Fleisch erlegt, sondern immer wegen anderer Körperteile für die wir heute samt und sonders überlegene Ersatzprodukte haben. Abgeschlachtet werden Meeressäuger nur noch aus politischen und aus "kulturellen" Gründen. Und vereinzelt von Fischern, die der Meinung sind, dadurch etwas gegen Überfischung zu unternehmen. (Keine Ahnung was die Rauchen, aber jedenfalls kein Seegras.)


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wahlfleisch ist in Japan derart "begehert", dass die Isländer ihre zerlegten Wale nicht mehr exportiert bekommen und teilweise jahrelang auf Eis liegen haben, während die japanische Regierung die von staatlich finanzierten Schiffen geschlachteten Meeressäuger für lau in Schulkantinen verteilen in der Hoffnung, dass die nächste Generation vielleicht Geschmack daran entwickelt. (Scheinbar schmeckt es denen aber auch nicht oder sie haben keinen Bock, sich an der Ausrottung von Säugetieren zu beteiligen)
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bedrohten Arten gibt es bei Walen keine ökonomische Motivation, den Fang fortzusetzen. Auch zu den Hochzeiten wurden Wale ja nie primär wegen dem Fleisch erlegt, sondern immer wegen anderer Körperteile für die wir heute samt und sonders überlegene Ersatzprodukte haben. Abgeschlachtet werden Meeressäuger nur noch aus politischen und aus "kulturellen" Gründen. Und vereinzelt von Fischern, die der Meinung sind, dadurch etwas gegen Überfischung zu unternehmen. (Keine Ahnung was die Rauchen, aber jedenfalls kein Seegras.)


Ok. Danke für die Aufklärung.
Dann war ich wohl nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Midgarder (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Japan ist ja seit heute aus dem Walfangabkommen nach 31 Jahren ausgeschieden, jetzt dürfen sie offiziel 220 Wale pro Jahr abschlachten.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja :    Haben die nicht eh schon die 31 Jahre lang..... 220 Wale pro Jahr zu Foschungszwecken abgeschossen !?
> 
> ...



Was ist eigentlich schief in so vielen Köpfen hier im Land das wir Deutschen denken ALLEN auf der Welt moralisch überlegen zu sein und ihnen vorschreiben zu müssen wie sie zu leben haben ?


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich schief in so vielen Köpfen hier im Land das wir Deutschen denken ALLEN auf der Welt moralisch überlegen zu sein und ihnen vorschreiben zu müssen wie sie zu leben haben ?



Was ist so schief in den Köpfen mancher Leute, dass sie meinen, Menschen könnten ihre Ansichten nur als Vertreter ihrer Nation und nicht als Individuen äußern?


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ist so schief in den Köpfen mancher Leute, dass sie meinen, Menschen könnten ihre Ansichten nur als Vertreter ihrer Nation und nicht als Individuen äußern?


Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Tierquälereien. Da kritisiere ich die Zustände hier in Deutschland genauso wie woanders.
Warum ist man nicht in der Lage ein Tier schnell zu töten?
Manche haben Spaß daran sie vorher zu quälen.
Ich habe mal eine Video von PETA gesehen wo sie MArderhunden bei lebendigen Leibe das Fell abziehen.
Das werde ich nie vergessen.
Was geht in solchen Menschen nur vor?
Wenn man doch nur etwas Verstand und Empathie besitzt, müßte man doch von selber auf die Idee kommen, dass Tiere auch Schmerzen empfinden können.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Habe auch schon davon gelesen das Japan den Walfang wieder erlaubt, viele Wale sind vom Aussterben bedroht und eigentlich sollte man solche Tiere einfach in Ruhe lassen. Aber mal wieder typisch Mensch oder? Einfach mal so viel nehmen wie es geht um möglichst viel Geld damit zu machen :nenen: Und Morgen gibt  es dann Geldscheinburger mit Münzpommes, den Burger aus Geldscheinen und die Pommes auch Münzen, geld ist ja wichtiger als alles andere   

Wilde Tiere werden leider immer noch auf der ganzen Welt gejagt, egal ob Legal oder Illegal, es interessiert den Leuten nur das Geld. Die Regierung in Japan wird schon merken das die Leute kein Walfleisch mehr mögen, es ist 31 Jahre her das es erlaubt wurde also die letzten die den Geschmack noch kennen haben es entweder als Kind schon gegessen oder können sich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern. Als Letztes mal Wale gejagt wurden für "Untersuchungen" hat keiner das Walfleisch gekauft und es lag im Supermarkt einfach so rum.


----------



## Midgarder (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon davon gelesen das Japan den Walfang wieder erlaubt, viele Wale sind vom Aussterben bedroht und eigentlich sollte man solche Tiere einfach in Ruhe lassen. Aber mal wieder typisch Mensch oder? Einfach mal so viel nehmen wie es geht um möglichst viel Geld damit zu machen :nenen: Und Morgen gibt  es dann Geldscheinburger mit Münzpommes, den Burger aus Geldscheinen und die Pommes auch Münzen, geld ist ja wichtiger als alles andere
> 
> Wilde Tiere werden leider immer noch auf der ganzen Welt gejagt, egal ob Legal oder Illegal, es interessiert den Leuten nur das Geld. Die Regierung in Japan wird schon merken das die Leute kein Walfleisch mehr mögen, es ist 31 Jahre her das es erlaubt wurde also die letzten die den Geschmack noch kennen haben es entweder als Kind schon gegessen oder können sich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern. Als Letztes mal Wale gejagt wurden für "Untersuchungen" hat keiner das Walfleisch gekauft und es lag im Supermarkt einfach so rum.



Na siehste, dann wird es deiner Meinung nach also der auf seine ureigenste Methode regeln, Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Midgarder schrieb:


> Na siehste, dann wird es deiner Meinung nach also der auf seine ureigenste Methode regeln, Angebot und Nachfrage.



Dass weder der heimische Markt noch der Weltmarkt Interesse an Walfleisch haben, ist in Japan seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. Aber es gibt eine starke Fischerei-Lobby (Lokalpolitik in Japan ist viel stärker als bei uns ...) , die ihre Klienten in Lohn und Brot halten will. Das Ganze ist reine Beschäftigungstherapie für einen wirtschaftlich obsoleten Sektor und daher von Angebot und Nachfrage komplett entkoppelt.

Und an sich wäre es ja egal, dass Japan seine Walfischer versteckt subventioniert, wenn dafür nicht zufällig erforderlich wäre, dass die Fischer trotzdem ausfahren und mal mehr, mal weniger bedrohte Arten bejagen, deren Fleisch dann in Lagerhäusern vergammelt oder bestenfalls als Tierfutter oder im Kompost endet.


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

In Peru sind Meerschweinchen eine Delikatesse, Balut in den asiatschen Ländern (angebrütete Eier), Hundefleisch ebenfalls... andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Solange wir selbst millionen Kühe, Schweine, Hühner und co zum Schlachter schicken sollten wir uns über andere Länder nicht beschweren.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Solange wir selbst millionen Kühe, Schweine, Hühner und co zum Schlachter schicken sollten wir uns über andere Länder nicht beschweren.


Tiere sind Tiere das stimmt.
Ich verurteile auch nicht was sie essen sondern *wie* sie mit den Tieren umgehen.
Manche verteten ja die Ansicht, dass wenn man Tiere vorher quält, dass Fleisch besser schmeckt.
Natürlich gibt es auch hier Tierquälereien. Gerade in der Massentierhaltung.
So etwas verurteile ich genauso.



> andere Länder, andere Sitten.


Mit dem Spruch habe ich immer ein Problem.
Und wenn man das auf den Menschen anwendet, ist das auch nicht mehr so lustig.
Stichwörter: Genitalverstümmelungen bei Frauen, Steinigungen, Hände und Füße abhacken und jede Menge anderer Schandtaten.

Traditionen müssen nicht immer gut sein, nur weil sie Traditionen sind.


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tiere sind Tiere das stimmt.
> Ich verurteile auch nicht was sie essen sondern *wie* sie mit den Tieren umgehen.
> Manche verteten ja die Ansicht, dass wenn man Tiere vorher quält, dass Fleisch besser schmeckt.
> Natürlich gibt es auch hier Tierquälereien. Gerade in der Massentierhaltung.
> So etwas verurteile ich genauso.



Jeder der in einen Discounter geht und dort Fleisch kauft anstatt bei einem örtlichen Metzger unterstützt diese Art der Massentierhaltung / Tierquälerei.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mit dem Spruch habe ich immer ein Problem.
> Und wenn man das auf den Menschen anwendet, ist das auch nicht mehr so lustig.
> Stichwörter: Genitalverstümmelungen bei Frauen, Steinigungen, Hände und Füße abhacken und jede Menge anderer Schandtaten.
> 
> Traditionen müssen nicht immer gut sein, nur weil sie Traditionen sind.



Aber wir können halt nicht unsere Westliche Werte jeden aufzwingen. 

So wurden nach geltendem römischen Recht — um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen — politische Aufrührer
verurteilt, hingerichtet und dabei des öfteren auch ans Kreuz geschlagen. Doch wer würde
heute sagen, dass der Tod Jesus Christus gerecht war? An anderer Stelle merkte Blaise Pascal
zum Verhältnis von Recht, Macht und Gerechtigkeit folgendes an: „Das Recht ohne Macht
ist machtlos; die Macht ohne Recht ist tyrannisch ... Also muß man dafür sorgen, daß das,
was Recht ist, mächtig, und das, was mächtig ist, gerecht ist.”
Blaise Pascal, Pesées; Fragment 298

Und wir sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig jedem das aufzuzwingen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Jeder der in einen Discounter geht und dort Fleisch kauft anstatt bei einem örtlichen Metzger unterstützt diese Art der Massentierhaltung / Tierquälerei.


Das stimmt wohl.


Basti1988 schrieb:


> Aber wir können halt nicht unsere Westliche Werte jeden aufzwingen.


Das hat mit westlichen Werten alleine nichts zu tun, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand.
Außerdem werden solche Praktiken teilweise auch in unserer Gesellschaft importiert.
Das ist ein NoGo!


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.
> 
> Das hat mit westlichen Werten alleine nichts zu tun, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand.
> Außerdem werden solche Praktiken teilweise auch in unserer Gesellschaft importiert.
> Das ist ein NoGo!



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ich finde diese Rückschritte unserer Zivilisation echt Fragwürdig! Aber es ist halt ein Importiertes Problem, man muss halt nur mit dem Import dieser aufhören.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Werden hier wirklich für den Verzehr gezüchtete Tiere, mit freilebenden bedrohten Tieren verglichen?


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Ich finde diese Rückschritte unserer Zivilisation echt Fragwürdig! Aber es ist halt ein Importiertes Problem, man muss halt nur mit dem Import dieser aufhören.


Was leider nicht so leicht ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Werden hier wirklich für den Verzehr gezüchtete Tiere, mit freilebenden bedrohten Tieren verglichen?


Nein. Es ging zu letzt um Nutztiere. Bzw Haustiere welche in anderen Ländern auch als Nutztiere gelten.


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Werden hier wirklich für den Verzehr gezüchtete Tiere, mit freilebenden bedrohten Tieren verglichen?



Ein Tier ist ein Tier, wieso soll das gezüchtete Tier weniger Recht haben zu leben als ein Freilebendes?


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Wenn man danach geht kann man gleich Veganer werden.
Tiere wurden schon immer getötet, weil sie den Menschen als Nahrungsgrundlage dienen.
Bei freilebenden, besonders geschützen Arten, ist das etwas anderes.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ein Tier ist ein Tier, wieso soll das gezüchtete Tier weniger Recht haben zu leben als ein Freilebendes?



Darum geht es nicht.
Es wird, gerade bei der Fischerei, ein massiver Raubbau an der Natur betrieben.
Der Bauer um die Ecke kommt bestimmt nicht auf die Idee, erstmal 90% seines Viehs zu töten, bevor er sich Gedanken um den Nachwuchs macht.
Ich hab jedenfalls noch nicht davon gehört, dass Schweine vom Aussterben bedroht sind.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> In Peru sind Meerschweinchen eine Delikatesse, Balut in den asiatschen Ländern (angebrütete Eier), Hundefleisch ebenfalls... andere Länder, andere Sitten.
> Solange wir selbst millionen Kühe, Schweine, Hühner und co zum Schlachter schicken sollten wir uns über andere Länder nicht beschweren.



Da geht allerdings gleich doppelt am eigentlichen Thema, nämlich Walfang, vorbei:

1.) Wie nun schon mehrfach erwähnt, gilt Walfleisch auch in Japan weder als Delikatesse, noch ist es gängiger Bestandteil des japanischen Speiseplans. Und es kritisiert auch niemand die japanischen Ernährungsgewohnheiten, ob nun mit Walfleisch oder ohne.

2.) Kühe, Schweine, Hühner oder meinetwegen Meerschweinchen und Hunde gehören nicht zu bedrohten Arten und werden dort, wo sie verzehrt werden, als Fleischlieferanten gehalten.

Die Problematik, wie man mit Nutztieren - insbesondere, aber nicht ausschließlich mit den zum Verzehr bestimmten - umgeht, ist eine andere Baustelle und hat absolut nichts damit zu tun, ein Problem mit dem Bejagen einer wild lebenden Spezies zu haben, deren Bestand stark zurückgegangen ist und die obendrein bejagt wird, um einen nicht existierenden Bedarf zu decken.

Was also sollte mich in irgend einer Form daran hindern, Japan für seine Wiederaufnahme des Walfangs zu kritisieren? Selbst wenn ich täglich Steaks in mich reinstopfen würde, wären das immer noch keine Walsteaks.
Grundsätzlich ist der Umstand, dass es so ziemlich überall in Sachen Tierschutz Handlungsbedarf gibt, kein Argument dafür, einzelne Praktiken nicht zu verurteilen. Artenschutz und Tierwohl sind zwar eng verwandt, aber nicht dasselbe und wie man sich zu einzelnen Aspekten positioniert, ist nicht nur eine individuelle, sondern eine persönliche Entscheidung.

Ich bin absolut gegen Walfang und strikt gegen Massentierhaltung, aber ich bin kein Vegetarier oder gar Veganer (und generell kein Baumkuschler), sondern einfach nur Natur- und Tierfreund und möchte meinen Sohn eine Welt hinterlassen, in der er wenigstens noch einen Abglanz der ehemaligen Artenvielfalt erleben kann.  Außerdem bin ich (teilweise) egoistisch auf meine Gesundheit bedacht. Daher habe ich meinen Fleischkonsum auf ein gesundes Maß zurückgefahren, den ich mit Fleisch aus artgerechter Haltung decken kann und ich verzichte grundsätzlich darauf, Fleisch von bedrohten Tierarten zu konsumieren.

Wo also liegt das Problem?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wo also liegt das Problem?



das es halbgare inkonsequente shice ist, was interessiert mich nen Säugetier das irgendwo in den Meeren rumschwimmt wenn wir nichtmal den Fischbestand in der Nordsee retten wollen/können und die Industrieschiffe einfach an die nächste 3meilen Zone vor einer Küste möglichst weit weg  verlegen damit in Niedersachsen Lachse, Garnelen und was auch immer gezüchtet werden können ...... das Problem liegt viel tiefer als einfach irgendeiner anderen Nation vorschreiben zu wollen was sie nun zu fischen/jagen/auszurotten haben und was nicht 
ist doch genauso genial wie Zugvögel aufzuziehen damit diese in Italien im Netz und in der Pfanne enden - sollten wir vielleicht auch mit Walen machen, am besten mit Biofutter aus Widlfang damit die Japaner dann BIO-Wale zum jagen haben


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tiere wurden schon immer getötet, weil sie den Menschen als Nahrungsgrundlage dienen.



Natürlich. Heute hast du aber eine industrielle Haltung von Tieren. Sie werden mit irgendeinem Zeugs vollgestopft und das so schnell wie möglich. Wie es den Tieren dabei geht, spielt keine Rolle.
Ich hab mal Hühner gesehen, die eine so massive Brust hatten, dass sie nicht mehr richtig laufen konnten. Furchtbar.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> das es halbgare inkonsequente shice ist, was interessiert mich nen Säugetier das irgendwo in den Meeren rumschwimmt wenn wir nichtmal den Fischbestand in der Nordsee retten wollen/können und die Industrieschiffe einfach an die nächste 3meilen Zone vor einer Küste möglichst weit weg  verlegen damit in Niedersachsen Lachse, Garnelen und was auch immer gezüchtet werden können ...... das Problem liegt viel tiefer als einfach irgendeiner anderen Nation vorschreiben zu wollen was sie nun zu fischen/jagen/auszurotten haben und was nicht



Und weil man nicht alle Probleme (auf einmal) lösen kann, darf man gar keins mehr ansprechen? Was für eine halbgare, inkonsequente shice ist das denn?


----------



## Slezer (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Jeder der in einen Discounter geht und dort Fleisch kauft anstatt bei einem örtlichen Metzger unterstützt diese Art der Massentierhaltung / Tierquälerei.



Unser örtlicher Metzger bekommt sein Fleisch von der Mega. Ist das besser?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Slezer schrieb:


> Unser örtlicher Metzger bekommt sein Fleisch von der Mega. Ist das besser?


Sehr wahrscheinlich weil er nicht mehr selbst schlachten darf.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut gegen Walfang und strikt gegen Massentierhaltung, aber ich bin kein Vegetarier oder gar Veganer (und generell kein Baumkuschler), sondern einfach nur Natur- und Tierfreund und möchte meinen Sohn eine Welt hinterlassen, in der er wenigstens noch einen Abglanz der ehemaligen Artenvielfalt erleben kann.  Außerdem bin ich (teilweise) egoistisch auf meine Gesundheit bedacht. Daher habe ich meinen Fleischkonsum auf ein gesundes Maß zurückgefahren, den ich mit Fleisch aus artgerechter Haltung decken kann und ich verzichte grundsätzlich darauf, Fleisch von bedrohten Tierarten zu konsumieren.


So ähnlich handhabe ich das auch.

Edit: Wobei ich es echt schade finde, dass viele andere Länder keinen Wert auf Tierschutz legen. Und man demgegenüber machtlos ist.
Naja, ich versuche im Bereich des Machbaren (oder in meinem Leben) mit gutem Beispiel vorranzugehen und behandel Tiere immer gut.
Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie man Freude daran empfinden kann, eigentlich hilflose (sie sind uns geistig weit unterlegen) Geschöpfe so zu behandeln.

Kinder - und Tiere sind unschuldig und schutzbedürftig!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und weil man nicht alle Probleme (auf einmal) lösen kann, darf man gar keins mehr ansprechen? Was für eine halbgare, inkonsequente shice ist das denn?



Gequirlte.
"Global ausrotten" ist nun einmal etwas anderes als "einen Bestand so stark ausdünnen, dass sich der Fang nicht mehr rentiert" und bei Tieren mit der Generationslänge von Walen (oder auch Haien) kann man sich auch keine Fehler im Schutz erlauben. Da ist man denkbar knapp am GAU vorbeigeschrammt, bei mehreren Arten gilt es als wahrscheinlich, dass die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Partner zu finden, den Fortpflanzungserfolg bereits deutlich reduziert. Hätte man in der Hochphase des Walfangs noch ein paar mehr getötet, wäre es einigen Arten so ergangen, wie dem nördlichen Breitmaulnashorn. Oder dem Panda. Nur das man Nordkaper nicht in Zoos nachzüchten kann.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Die Wale hatten einfach nur das Glück, das irgend jemand Öl gefunden hat.
Sonst wären noch viel mehr getötet und eventuell sogar ausgerottet worden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Eigentlich hatten die Menschen Glück. Sonst gäbe es wieder ein Grund mehr sich für uns und unser Verhalten zu schämen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Die Menschheit ist zum Glück teilweise etwas gereift.
Ansonsten hätten wir noch viel mehr Tiere ausgerottet, als wir es so schon getan haben.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatten die Menschen Glück. Sonst gäbe es wieder ein Grund mehr sich für uns und unser Verhalten zu schämen.



Du redest von Glück? 

Nö, das ist unser Schicksal.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> In Peru sind Meerschweinchen eine Delikatesse, Balut in den asiatschen Ländern (angebrütete Eier), Hundefleisch ebenfalls... andere Länder, andere Sitten.
> 
> Solange wir selbst millionen Kühe, Schweine, Hühner und co zum Schlachter schicken sollten wir uns über andere Länder nicht beschweren.



Wir essen Rinder und in Indien sind sie heilig, andere Länder andere Sitten damit hast du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wir essen Rinder und in Indien sind sie heilig, andere Länder andere Sitten damit hast du vollkommen Recht.



Heilig schon, die Ärmsten verspeisen sie dennoch, wenn auch heimlich, 

klar, wenn du nichts hast,  ist Hungern keine gute Option.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Jeder der in einen Discounter geht und dort Fleisch kauft anstatt bei einem örtlichen Metzger unterstützt diese Art der Massentierhaltung / Tierquälerei.



Ich lebe in einer deutschen Großstadt und ich könnte dir nicht sagen wo in den nächsten 5km hier ein Metzgerladen sein sollte. Jedoch kann ich dir locker 20 Supermärkte und 10 Bäckereien in dem Radius aufzählen.
Ich seh das Problem auch nicht daran, dass Fleisch im Supermarkt verkauft wird, da gibt es je nach Supermarkt auch regionale Produkte. Ich seh eher das Problem bei der Kennzeichung. Bei den Eiern funktioniert es doch auch einigermaßen.
Aber so wie es jetzt ist weiß man am Ende als Kunde nicht wirklich woher das Fleisch stammt (selbst wenn man die Adresse wüsste sagt einem das erstmal überhaupt nichts) und wie die Tiere dort gehalten wurden.
Solange es kein gesetzlich vorgeschriebenes, kontrolliertes und einheitliches Label gibt womit man als Kunde unkompliziert erkennen kann was man da kauft wird die Masse (und auch ich) weiterhin nach Preis und nicht nach Qualität kaufen (da ich diese schlecht bis gar nicht im vorraus beurteilen kann).


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Also bei uns im Rewe steht bei vielen Fleischpackungen mittlerweile die Haltungsform etc drauf.
Der nächste Metzger ist meine ich 300m weit weg.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Bei unseren Metzger hier hat der gesagt das er Schweinefleisch und GEflügel aus der Nähe bekommt aber das Rindfleisch aus Bayern.

Der stellt alles selber her ist aber dementsprechend teurer.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Ich esse so wenig Fleisch, da bezahle ich gerne etwas mehr für eine ordentliche Qualität aus der Region.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei uns im Rewe steht bei vielen Fleischpackungen mittlerweile die Haltungsform etc drauf.
> Der nächste Metzger ist meine ich 300m weit weg.



Und aufgrund der Haltungsform weißt du jetzt wirklich wie es in dem Stall aussieht. Werden nur knapp die gesetzlichen Mindeststandards eingehalten oder ist man weit drüber? Was kriegen die Viecher zu futtern? Was spritzt man denen in welchen Mengen?
All das steht da nicht in irgendeiner Form. Es ist und bleibt für den Kunden intransparent was er da futtert.
McDonalds schreibt auf deren Seite auch wie "nachhaltig" sie doch sind und welche "hohe Qualität" deren Zutaten haben. Eier sind alle aus Freilandhaltung, etc. blablabla. Sowas nennt man halt Marketing. Aber ich denke wir sind uns alle einige, dass man bei McDonalds sicher nicht besseres Fleisch verarbeitet als man im Supermarkt bekommt.
Ergo mach ich mir als Kunde gar keine Gedanken mehr, denn ich hab eh keine Chance, aufgrund fehlender Transparenz, irgendwie zu beurteilen wie gut das Fleisch wirklich ist (zumindest nicht vor dem Kauf, aber auch Geschmackssinne können getäuscht werden).


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Ich bin ja froh das es Tierschützer gibt welche heimlich sich Zugang zu solchen Betrieben verschaffen und filmen.
Nur habe ich gehört dass das in Zukunft unter Strafe gestellt werden soll. Nach dem Willen der Landwirtschaftsministerin.
Dann erfährt man als Verbraucher gar nicht mehr was da abgeht.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Lotto schrieb:


> Und aufgrund der Haltungsform weißt du jetzt wirklich wie es in dem Stall aussieht. Werden nur knapp die gesetzlichen Mindeststandards eingehalten oder ist man weit drüber? Was kriegen die Viecher zu futtern? Was spritzt man denen in welchen Mengen?
> All das steht da nicht in irgendeiner Form. Es ist und bleibt für den Kunden intransparent was er da futtert.
> McDonalds schreibt auf deren Seite auch wie "nachhaltig" sie doch sind und welche "hohe Qualität" deren Zutaten haben. Eier sind alle aus Freilandhaltung, etc. blablabla. Sowas nennt man halt Marketing. Aber ich denke wir sind uns alle einige, dass man bei McDonalds sicher nicht besseres Fleisch verarbeitet als man im Supermarkt bekommt.
> Ergo mach ich mir als Kunde gar keine Gedanken mehr, denn ich hab eh keine Chance, aufgrund fehlender Transparenz, irgendwie zu beurteilen wie gut das Fleisch wirklich ist (zumindest nicht vor dem Kauf, aber auch Geschmackssinne können getäuscht werden).


Du verstehst nicht ganz.
Es ist einfach besser, wenigstens etwas darüber zu wissen, als garnichts.
Wenn dich genau interessiert wie der Betrieb aussieht, fahr hin und sieh es dir an.
Transparenz wird es eh nie geben und das egal bei welchem Nahrungsmittel.
Es geht immer nur um den Gewinn und viele Leute wollen einfach nur billiges Fleisch oder was auch immer haben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Etwas Transparenz gibt es schon noch.
Aber wenn Tierschützer nichts mehr filmen dürfen, wissen wir noch weniger.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Halt nur soviel, wie unbedingt nötig.
Bei einer Kontrolle, welche vorher natürlich angekündigt wird, ist dann auch immer alles in Ordnung.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Ich meine keine Kontrollen vom Veterinäramt, sondern heimlich gemachte Videos von Tierschützern.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meine keine Kontrollen vom Veterinäramt, sondern heimlich gemachte Videos von Tierschützern.



Du machst dich halt strafbar, wenn du irgendwo einbrichst.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst dich halt strafbar, wenn du irgendwo einbrichst.


Das ist das Problem und darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Aber anders erfährt man leider nichts über die wahren Zustände in solchen Betrieben.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem und darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Aber anders erfährt man leider nichts über die wahren Zustände.



Der Staat hat schon Steuer CDs gekauft, deren Inhalt illegal beschafft wurde.
Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es zwar illegal ist, das Material zu besorgen, aber wenns schon mal da ist, kann es auch verwendet werden.
Was jetzt aber nicht heißt, dass ich jetzt zum Filmen animieren will.


----------



## Lotto (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht ganz.
> Es ist einfach besser, wenigstens etwas darüber zu wissen, als garnichts.
> Wenn dich genau interessiert wie der Betrieb aussieht, fahr hin und sieh es dir an.
> Transparenz wird es eh nie geben und das egal bei welchem Nahrungsmittel.
> Es geht immer nur um den Gewinn und viele Leute wollen einfach nur billiges Fleisch oder was auch immer haben.



Klar ein wenig Information ist besser als keine, keine Frage.
Aber zu den Erzeuger hinfahren und sich dort den Betrieb zeigen lassen ist für Konsumenten nicht praktikabel.
Erstens hat man auch noch ein Leben mit Arbeit und diversen Verpflichtungen, d.h. man hat gar nicht die Zeit durch halb Deutschland zu gurken um sich anzugucken wo was her kommt. Zum anderen wär das auch umwelttechnisch eine Katastrophe. Und last but not least: man stelle sich vor jeder Vebraucher macht das...der Bauer wird sich sicherlich freuen wenn jeden Tag zig Leute vor der Tür stehen und um ne Führung bitten.
Eine verpflichtende, genormte, regelmäßig überprüfte, klar ersichtliche Kennzeichnung (mit allen wichtigen Informationen, nicht nur Herkunft und Haltungsart) dagegen ist kaum Aufwand. Weder für die Hersteller, noch für den Kunden. Aber da ist haltder Staat gefragt, der es...mal wieder...nicht gebacken bekommt. Wahrscheinlich hat die Fleischlobby da schon ganze Arbeit geleistet und die entsprechenden Personen mit auf der Gehaltsliste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Heilig schon, die Ärmsten verspeisen sie dennoch, wenn auch heimlich,
> 
> klar, wenn du nichts hast,  ist Hungern keine gute Option.



Das hat nicht zwingend was mit hungern oder mir arm zu tun. Rinder sind nicht "in Indien", sondern "für Hindus" heilig. Indien hat aber auch große muslimische Bevölkerungsgruppen, in einigen Regionen sogar mehrheitlich, und noch haben die hinduistischen Nationalisten nicht alles andere unterdrückt. Dementsprechend gibt es Bundeststaaten, in denen Rinderschlachtereien etwas ganz normales sind.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Also bei uns im Rewe steht bei vielen Fleischpackungen mittlerweile die Haltungsform etc drauf.
> Der nächste Metzger ist meine ich 300m weit weg.



Ich hatte mal eine Filiale in 100 m Entfernung, die hatte aber nicht einmal offen, wenn ich von der Arbeit kam (und auf dem Hinweg kann ich schlecht Kühlware kaufen), ehe sie ganz zu gemacht hat. Jetzt... Ich wüsste einen Edeka mit Fleischtheke, aber keinen einzelnen Metzger. Sehe da aber auch nicht per se ein Problem drin. Einen bestimmten Aspekt der Versorgung in einen einzelnen Laden auszulagern macht nur das Einkaufen aufwendiger und unbequemer (und ggf. Verbrauchsintensiver wenn man fahren muss), sagt aber rein gar nichts darüber aus, wie der Laden seine Waren bezieht. Das Metzger im Schnitt einen Tick besser als Supermärkte dastehen, liegt auch nur daran, dass sie sich auf den teuersten Teil des Marktes konzentrieren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Hier bei mir gibts kein Bauernhof  bzw   hab ich den noch nicht entdeckt  .   Pferdekopeln gibts    .   

Ich würde auch gern  zum Bauernhof  mit Fleischtheke gehn  wo ein metzgermeister  dahintersteht , und nicht wie viele andere Metzgermeister es einfach einkaufen  .  
Und wäre auch bereit dafür  25% mehr zu bezahlen  weil das Vieh  nicht viel rumgefahren werden musste  .  

Aber wenn ich jetzt selber zu so einem Bauernhof rausfahren würde mit meinem 4,5l SUV der " 30Km" weit weg is wird es schon teuer  , rein schon wegen der Zeit .


----------



## Mahoy (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Hier bei mir gibts kein Bauernhof  bzw   hab ich den noch nicht entdeckt  .   Pferdekopeln gibts    .
> 
> Ich würde auch gern  zum Bauernhof  mit Fleischtheke gehn  wo ein metzgermeister  dahintersteht , und nicht wie viele andere Metzgermeister es einfach einkaufen  .
> Und wäre auch bereit dafür  25% mehr zu bezahlen  weil das Vieh  nicht viel rumgefahren werden musste  .
> ...



Was sind schon 30 Kilometer? Ich laufe jede Woche drei- bis viermal 15 Kilometer. Ohne konkretes Ziel und angetrieben von einer 2-Liter-Maschine, die vor Millionen Jahren entwickelt wurde und schon rund ein halbes Jahrhundert alt ist. Die Jugend von heute ist einfach nicht mehr belastbar.  

Spaß beiseite: Sicherlich gibt es auch in deinem Supermarkt eine Kühltheke, in der auch abgepacktes Fleisch mit BIO-Siegel verkauft wird. Nun legst du sicherlich - ebenso wenig wie ich - auf alle Aspekte dieser Zertifizierung wert, aber sie schließen eben auch Massentierhaltung (oder richtiger: Intensivhaltung) aus und sorgen damit nicht zwar für perfekte, aber doch deutlich verbesserte Haltungs- bzw. Lebensbedingungen.

Gut, BIO-Fleisch ist nicht nur 25%, sondern im Schnitt 100% teurer, aber wenn's dir finanziell ganz schlecht gehen sollte (Vielleicht hättest du besser am Auto gespart? ), kannst du natürlich deinen Fleischkonsum auch einfach halbieren, dann erhöhen sich deine Kosten nicht und du lebst sogar gesünder, ohne grundsätzlich auf den Genuss verzichten zu müssen und hast trotzdem was für die Viecher getan. Eine Win-Win-Win-Win-Situation. So much win.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich jetzt selber zu so einem Bauernhof rausfahren würde mit meinem 4,5l SUV der " 30Km" weit weg is wird es schon teuer  , rein schon wegen der Zeit .



Dann verkaufe deinen Suv und hol dir ein Pferdegespann.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gut, BIO-Fleisch ist nicht nur 25%, sondern im Schnitt 100% teurer, aber wenn's dir finanziell ganz schlecht gehen sollte (Vielleicht hättest du besser am Auto gespart? ), kannst du natürlich deinen Fleischkonsum auch einfach halbieren, dann erhöhen sich deine Kosten nicht und du lebst sogar gesünder, ohne grundsätzlich auf den Genuss verzichten zu müssen und hast trotzdem was für die Viecher getan. Eine Win-Win-Win-Win-Situation. So much win.



Das eigentlich schlimme ist doch eher, dass es Menschen gibt, die den Aufpreis für Fleisch aus artgerechten Haltungen nicht zahlen wollen.
Andersrum legt man aber für 250g veganes Hackfleisch gerne 4,99€ auf den Tisch. Das echte Hackfleisch darf aber pro 500g nicht mehr als 1,99€ kosten.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das eigentlich schlimme ist doch eher, dass es Menschen gibt, die den Aufpreis für Fleisch aus artgerechten Haltungen nicht zahlen wollen.
> Andersrum legt man aber für 250g veganes Hackfleisch gerne 4,99€ auf den Tisch. Das echte Hackfleisch darf aber pro 500g nicht mehr als 1,99€ kosten.



Exakt. Die Sicht ist verdreht: Fleisch aus artgerechter Haltung ist nicht zu teuer, sondern Fleisch wird ansonsten absurd billig verkauft. Und hat, nebenbei bemerkt, dann auch eine deutlich geringere Qualität, was Konsistenz und Geschmack angeht - das schmeckt man, ohne ein ausgesprochener Gourmet sein zu müssen.

Man muss auch kein Baumschkuschler sein. Ich habe große Teile meiner Kindheit auf dem kleinen Bauernhof der Großeltern verbracht und bin mit der festen Überzeugung aufgewachsen, dass Tiere auch als Fleischlieferant gehalten werden. In dem Alter, in dem viele Kinder heute überrascht feststellen, dass das Schnitzel nicht in der Gefriertruhe wächst, habe ich bei der Schlachtung geholfen und jeder in meiner Altersgruppe wusste: Hat das Tierchen keinen Namen, wird es mit Sicherheit verarbeitet werden. Trotzdem wurden die Tiere ohne Namen nicht schlechter behandelt als jene mit Namen.
Das liebe Vieh hat keine abstrakte Vorstellung davon, wie ihr Leben aussehen und wie lange es gehen könnte, aber sie fühlen Schmerzen und haben einen Anspruch darauf, ihr Leben - egal wie kurz oder lang - unter anständigen Bedingungen zu führen und es ohne Grausamkeit zu beenden. 
Dafür gebe ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr aus und reduziere meinen Konsum. Und wenn ich das Geld nicht hätte, dann würde ich den Fleischkonsum eben noch mehr reduzieren, bis dieser mit meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten übereinstimmt.

Respekt, wer sich von lokal und nachhaltig produzierter Nahrung komplett pflanzlich ernähren kann - ich glaube aber nicht, dass das für die gesamte Bevölkerung praktikabel oder selbst im kleinen Rahmen für Leute mit schmalem Geldbeutel machbar ist, wenn sie nicht gerade ein ordentliches Stück Land selbst bewirtschaften.
Mich nerven militante Veganer, die partout nicht einsehen wollen, dass nachhaltig produziertes Fleisch einen deutlich geringeren Fußabdruck hat als in Massen importierte Pflanzennahrung. Nur weil im Soja kein totes Tier drin ist, heißt das nämlich noch lange nicht, das für die Produktion kein Tier sterben musste. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn für diesen Trend der reichen Länder in armen Ländern natürlicher Lebensraum zerstört wird, um Anbauflächen zu schaffen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das eigentlich schlimme ist doch eher, dass es Menschen gibt, die den Aufpreis für Fleisch aus artgerechten Haltungen nicht zahlen wollen.
> Andersrum legt man aber für 250g veganes Hackfleisch gerne 4,99€ auf den Tisch. Das echte Hackfleisch darf aber pro 500g nicht mehr als 1,99€ kosten.



Ich hätte damit kein Problem,  solange ich es mir leisten kann.

Das Problem dabei ist ja  ,  das es garnicht soviel Platz für " Artgerechte Haltung" (wegen 1m²...  steiten wir nicht rum )  gibt  .,  und man es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann ob das Fleisch von Übersee kommt oder nicht  .  nicht das das Fleisch von Übersee schlecht wäre  . Glaub eher das Rinder von Übersee  bessere artgerechte Haltung  haben als hierzulande  .

Ich hab mal eine Reportage gesehen  ,  das das meiste Rinderfleisch importiert wird  glaub  ca 60 %  .   Und es ist das Selbe Fleisch egal ob du bei Aldi dein Filetsteak kaufst oder bei einem Metzger der nicht selber schlachtet  ,   nur die Fleischerei nimmt das Doppelte  .....   Ist aber das selbe Fleisch  !  Und das vom aldi hat die Selbe Qualität.

Es kommt alles nach Hamburg und wird von dort verteilt  an Aldi&Co und auch an Metzger die nicht selber schlachten


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Und gleichzeitig exportiert die dt. Fleischwirtschaft mit - dank deutschen Billiglöhnen und riesiger Subventionen spottbilligem - Fabrikschweinefleisch die Fleischwirtschaften anderer europäischer Länder zu Tode.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig exportiert die dt. Fleischwirtschaft mit - dank deutschen Billiglöhnen und riesiger Subventionen spottbilligem - Fabrikschweinefleisch die Fleischwirtschaften anderer europäischer Länder zu Tode.


Das ist generell das Problem innerhalb der EU. Gewisse Länder haben extrem niedrige Standards, können ohnehin viel billiger produzieren, exportieren das Fleisch und machen dann schaden dann dem Markt. 
Dazu wird das Fleisch oder schlimmer noch das Tier quer durch Europa gefahren. 

Alleine deswegen kaufe ich viel weniger Fleisch als früher. 

Allerdings gibt es einen großen Abnehmer von dem Billigstfleisch: Die Gastronomie. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## geisi2 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Hier in der Gegend entstehen momentan immer mehr lokale Angebote sowohl an Fleisch als auch an Gemüse.
Gemuese direkt vom Bauern in Bad Toelz kaufen

Es werden gsd immer mehr Verbraucher kritisch was die Herkunft von Fleisch und Gemüse angeht aber es ist halt insgesamt nur ein Bruchteil.
Und fairerweise muss man sagen selbst wenn man drauf achtet ist man halt auch mal unterwegs, zu, Essen eingeladen etc etc sprich haut sich da auch das Billigfleisch aus fragwürdiger Haltung/Herkunft doch in den Magen. Der Preis ist für mich weniger das Argument. Ich bin bei meinen Großeltern aufgewachsen und es gab halt einfach nicht so viel Fleisch. Hatte weniger ideologische Gründe sondern Oma hat schlicht auf Qualität geachtet und war auch der Meinung man müsse nicht so viel Fleisch fressen. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir früher auch überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet und hab mir jeden Scheiss reingepfiffen. Dank Sagen und Legenden das Aldi ja so ne tolle Qualität hat. Heute kann ich mir das nicht mehr geben auch schon alleine weil das Fleisch bzw. die abgepackte Wurscht nimmer schmeckt. 

Mich nervt bei dem ganzen Thema auch die Klimaheuchelei. Hat nichts mit Klimaverweigerer zu tun, bin da selbst betroffen (Wald) und sehe die Auswirkungen. Was ich meine sind genau die Dinge die HenneHuhn angesprochen hat. Die kleinen regionalen Angebote hat man im Prinzip über die Jahre kaputtgemacht, durch Auflagen oder Subventionen die eher den großen zugute kamen und dann dieser Irrsinn was mit Lebensmitteltransporten allgemein veranstaltet wird. Ein bekanntes Beispiel das aber das Grundprinzip verdeutlicht:
Nordseekrabben: "Werden deutsche Nordseekrabben in Marokko gepult?" | ZEIT ONLINE

Das geht auf die Qualität, zu Kosten des Klimas und die Meere werden dabei auch noch verschmutzt. Aber es ist BILLIG.
Zitat: "Die Verbraucher sind bereit, mehr Geld für die Shrimps auszugeben."

Warum werden Shrimps oder Krabben überhaupt so günstig angeboten? Warum gibt es aus Klimaschutzgründen keine Regelungen das sich dieser Wahnsinn wirtschaftlich nicht mehr lohnt?
Dasselbe gilt ja auch für fast alle Bereiche bei Lebensmitteln ob Obst, Gemüse od. Fleisch. Selbst in meiner Branche rund um die Rundholzverarbeitung zu Bretter/Balken etc gibt es den gleichen Wahnsinn. Es wurde/wird europäischer Urwald gerodet weil es BILLIGER ist. Frage ist halt wie lange wir (der Mensch) uns das noch leisten können.

Denn am Ende ist das ganze nicht wirklich billiger, es haben einige wenige profitiert, aber am Ende wird der Preis ziemlich hoch sein. Ist er heute schon...
Atomstrom ist da mit das beste Beispiel. EON und Wattenfall haben gute Geschäfte gemacht und auch BILLIGEN Strom angeboten. Für den Müll darf jetzt die Allgemeinheit aufkommen und die Folgen für die Zukunft sind noch nicht mal abzusehen.


----------



## geisi2 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist generell das Problem innerhalb der EU. Gewisse Länder haben extrem niedrige Standards, können ohnehin viel billiger produzieren, exportieren das Fleisch und machen dann schaden dann dem Markt.
> Dazu wird das Fleisch oder schlimmer noch das Tier quer durch Europa gefahren.
> 
> Alleine deswegen kaufe ich viel weniger Fleisch als früher.
> ...



Insgesamt geb ich dir recht nur was ich nicht mag ist der Fingerzeig auf andere Länder. 
Wir sind bei dem ganzen Spiel nicht die Guten, eher im Gegenteil...
Gerade wir sind in der EU diejnigen die die höchste Exportquote haben und auch gerne billig im Ausland einkaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hätte damit kein Problem,  solange ich es mir leisten kann.
> 
> Das Problem dabei ist ja  ,  das es garnicht soviel Platz für " Artgerechte Haltung" (wegen 1m²...  steiten wir nicht rum )  gibt  .,  und man es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen kann ob das Fleisch von Übersee kommt oder nicht  .  nicht das das Fleisch von Übersee schlecht wäre  . Glaub eher das Rinder von Übersee  bessere artgerechte Haltung  haben als hierzulande  .
> 
> ...



Woher das Fleisch kommt, muss auf der Verpackung angegeben sein. Ich selbst kaufe nicht bei Aldi, aber Rewe, Edeka und Real führen eigentlich fast nur deutsches Fleisch. Wenn mal was importiertes dasteht, dann nur ein paar Hochpreissteaks aus Amerika, die vergleichsweise wenig gekauft werden. Es ist auch vergleichsweise schwer, Fleisch über so große Entfernungen zu importieren. Lebende Tiere scheitert glücklicherweise weitestgehend am Tierschutz und dem Versorgungsaufwand während der Überfahrt, gekühlt bliebe nach der langen Schiffspassage eine Regalliegezeit von quasi null oder weniger übrig, ehe es verdorben ist und gefrorenes Fleisch hat sich in Deutschland, so mein subjektiver Eindruck, nur eingeschränkt bei Geflügel und kleinen Mengen Wild durchgesetzt. Somit kann von außerhalb der EU nur Fleisch für verarbeitete Produkte (gefroren) und Premium-Zeug (als Luftfracht) importiert werden. Importe innerhalb der EU lohnen sich wiederum nur punktuell, weil Deutschland schon der billigste (und minderwertigste) Fleischproduzent ist.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Mich nervt bei dem ganzen Thema auch die Klimaheuchelei. Hat nichts mit Klimaverweigerer zu tun, bin da selbst betroffen (Wald) und sehe die Auswirkungen. Was ich meine sind genau die Dinge die HenneHuhn angesprochen hat. Die kleinen regionalen Angebote hat man im Prinzip über die Jahre kaputtgemacht, durch Auflagen oder Subventionen die eher den großen zugute kamen und dann dieser Irrsinn was mit Lebensmitteltransporten allgemein veranstaltet wird. Ein bekanntes Beispiel das aber das Grundprinzip verdeutlicht:
> Nordseekrabben: "Werden deutsche Nordseekrabben in Marokko gepult?" | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Das geht auf die Qualität, zu Kosten des Klimas und die Meere werden dabei auch noch verschmutzt. Aber es ist BILLIG.
> ...



Weil die einzige Möglichkeit, sowas mit Blick auf das Klima und ohne selektive Markteingriffe unwirtschaftlich zu machen, hohe Preise für fossil getriebene Mobilität wären. CO2-Abgaben, Ökosteuer, Mineralölabgaben. Gegebenenfalls noch gewürzt mit saftigen Kosten für LKW-Verkehr in diesem Beispiel und guten = teuren Arbeitsbedigungen für LKW-Fahrer. Warum es das alles nicht gibt, kannst du derzeit quasi täglich in den Nachrichten verfolgen und auch bei jeder einzelnen Wahl 




> Dasselbe gilt ja auch für fast alle Bereiche bei Lebensmitteln ob Obst, Gemüse od. Fleisch. Selbst in meiner Branche rund um die Rundholzverarbeitung zu Bretter/Balken etc gibt es den gleichen Wahnsinn. Es wurde/wird europäischer Urwald gerodet weil es BILLIGER ist. Frage ist halt wie lange wir (der Mensch) uns das noch leisten können.



Wir als Mensch können uns das noch sehr lange leisten. Die Menschheit als solche konnte es ungefähr bis 1990.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Insgesamt geb ich dir recht nur was ich nicht mag ist der Fingerzeig auf andere Länder.
> Wir sind bei dem ganzen Spiel nicht die Guten, eher im Gegenteil...
> Gerade wir sind in der EU diejnigen die die höchste Exportquote haben und auch gerne billig im Ausland einkaufen.



Als Österreicher tu ich mir mit dem Fingerzeig etwas leichter, aber die anderen Länder können dafür wenig, das ist mir klar. Es war auch einfach nur ein Statement. Subventioniert sowie billiger produziert, dann exportiert und der fremde Markt leidet darunter. Das machen EU-Länder auch mit anderen Ländern. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Hier in der Gegend entstehen momentan immer mehr lokale Angebote sowohl an Fleisch als auch an Gemüse.
> Gemuese direkt vom Bauern in Bad Toelz kaufen
> 
> Es werden gsd immer mehr Verbraucher kritisch was die Herkunft von Fleisch und Gemüse angeht aber es ist halt insgesamt nur ein Bruchteil.
> ...



Der Irrsinn muß aufhören , grad was Nordseekrabben angeht .

Klar sagen die geldgierigen Idioten aus der Wirtschaft , das schafft Arbeitsplätze in Marokko und dann die LKW-Fahrer etc  .  Und die Krabbenfischer haben auch Umsatz .
Und nicht zuvergessen die ganzen Händler ^^ ,  die auch paar leute  einstellen ........

Ich finde trotzdem man sollte es verbieten  !  Und wenn ihr euch mit Krabben vollstopfen müßt , dann fahrt an die Küste und verlaßt sie so wie ihr gekommen seid .

Glaube nämlich auch das es mehr kapitale Fische geben würde wenn deren Nahrungsgrundlage nicht entzogen würde und auf LKWs nach Marokko gefahren würde .
Ist aber nur ein Glaube .

PS:  beim Atomstrom bin ich nicht bei dir ! 

Das ist die einzigste saubere Energiequelle die es gibt  ,  und die paar verstrahlten Tonnen Material könnte man global an einem Ort lagern der eh schon belastet ist  zB  Pripyat  oder gleich in Sibirien wo eh kein Mensch wohnen kann.  

Ihr müßt euch nur mit Putin absprechen , und dann geht das klar ,  aber ihr gönnt Putin anscheinend die Lagerkosten nicht  und glaubt immer noch die wollen den Kommunismis einführen  .....

Schade ,   glaube für Atomstrom ist die Welt bzw die bekloppten Menschen eigentlich noch nicht bereit 
Solange es Glaubenskriege bzw sich Menschen wegen ihres Glaubens beharken gibt  ,  sollte man Atomstrom verbieten  .
Oder Galuben abschaffen.

Wenn der die Erde kaputtmachen will und nur Leid verbreitet ...  frag ich mich eh wo Gott jetzt ist ?
Was fürn Arsch   ,   so einem würde ich nicht huldigen .
Was hat "  Gott "  für uns gemacht ?   .....   außer Krieg und Umweltverschmutzung !?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Und mal ehrlich ....

Diese Krabbencocktails in Marokko gepuhlt  ,  schmecken nach  echt perverser übersäuerten Mayonaise , aber nicht nach Krabben   .  

letztes mal hab ich sowas vor 4 jahren mal gekauft .

wenn da jemand   Krabbenersatz   xD   reinmachen würde ,  kriegt man  das garnicht mit   so wie das chmeckt   haahahahaa


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Woher das Fleisch kommt, muss auf der Verpackung angegeben sein. Ich selbst kaufe nicht bei Aldi, aber Rewe, Edeka und Real führen eigentlich fast nur deutsches Fleisch. Wenn mal was importiertes dasteht, dann nur ein paar Hochpreissteaks aus Amerika, die vergleichsweise wenig gekauft werden. Es ist auch vergleichsweise schwer, Fleisch über so große Entfernungen zu importieren. Lebende Tiere scheitert glücklicherweise weitestgehend am Tierschutz und dem Versorgungsaufwand während der Überfahrt, gekühlt bliebe nach der langen Schiffspassage eine Regalliegezeit von quasi null oder weniger übrig, ehe es verdorben ist und gefrorenes Fleisch hat sich in Deutschland, so mein subjektiver Eindruck, nur eingeschränkt bei Geflügel und kleinen Mengen Wild durchgesetzt. Somit kann von außerhalb der EU nur Fleisch für verarbeitete Produkte (gefroren) und Premium-Zeug (als Luftfracht) importiert werden. Importe innerhalb der EU lohnen sich wiederum nur punktuell, weil Deutschland schon der billigste (und minderwertigste) Fleischproduzent ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Metzger ist es halt schon ausgepackt und liegt in der Auslage und er behält sich die Verpackung vor .  
Und außerdem wäre es unhöflich da nachzufragen um die Verpackung sehen zu dürfen


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS:  beim Atomstrom bin ich nicht bei dir !
> 
> Das ist die einzigste saubere Energiequelle die es gibt  ,  und die paar verstrahlten Tonnen Material könnte man global an einem Ort lagern der eh schon belastet ist  zB  Pripyat  oder gleich in Sibirien wo eh kein Mensch wohnen kann.



Ein wunderschönes Beispiel, wie eine feste Überzeugung und dürfte Kenntnisse Hand in Hand gehen: Sibirien ist denkbar ungeeignet als Endlagerstätte. Der Permafrostboden ist ohnehin schon instabil, und wenn man da noch radioaktives Material einbringt, wird es nicht besser. Und verseuchtes Wasser hat die Angewohnheit, im weltweiten Wasserkreislauf genauso gut voranzukommen wie verseuchtes. Dann muss man sich um Krabben und Fischbestände auch keine Sorgen mehr machen.

Und was meinst du wohl, wo der Brennstoff herkommt?
Der muss gefördert werden und wie du dir vielleicht denken kannst, kommt Uran nicht gediegen vor - für ein paar Kilo Uran müssen zigtausende Tonnen Erde und Gestein bewegt werden. Das sind riesige Tagebaue, die man aufgrund freigelegten Materials danach nicht mal so eben renaturieren kann - selbst wenn man es wollte.
Deutschland hat keine nennenswerten Vorkommen. Ganz Europa hat keine nennenswerten Vorkommen. Die Abbaustätten liegen also fernab und der dreckig geförderte Brennstoff wird noch einmal dreckig um die halbe Welt verschifft, bevor er hier zur Stromerzeugung genutzt wird und danach wieder Dreck ist, der erneut als Zukunftslast hier eingelagert oder zur Endlagerung noch einmal um den halben Globus geschickt wird, wo er dann am besten noch unsicherer eingelagert wird als bei uns.

Hinzu kommt, dass Kernkraft auch aus strategischen Gründen eine dürftige Option ist. Wir haben keine eigenen Vorkommen, sondern beziehen ihn aus Sphären mit mindestens eigenen strategischen und wirtschaftlichen Interessen, wenn sie nicht sogar politische Brennpunkte sind.
Wir beziehen unser Uran über Zwischenhändler aus Großbritannien und Frankreich (Sprich, wir haben nicht einmal eigene Lieferwege und der Hauptzwischenhändler steigt gerade aus der EU aus ...) und stammen zu je ca. 25% aus Australien und dem Niger; rund 20% kommen aus Kanada, gefolgt von Kasachstan, Usbekistan und den USA (Du weißt schon, unsere besten Freunde, die uns mit aller Gewalt ihr überteuertes Fracking-Gas andrehen wollen ...).
Niger ist ein Beispiel für ein Herkunftsland, welches sich ständig hart an der Grenze zu einem gescheiterten Staat befindet und die "sicheren" Herkunftsländer sind selbst Industrienationen mit steigenden Energiehunger, die zunehmend weniger kooperativ sein werden, ihre Energieträger auf dem Weltmarkt abzugeben.
Kurz, nicht nur aus ökologischer, sondern aus strategischer Sicht ist es wichtig, nachhaltige Energieerzeugung schnellstmöglich auszubauen. Um so mehr, wie Deutschland viel Energie benötigt, aber wenig "tote" Fläche aufweist.

Selbstverständlich ist es unsinnig, moderne Kernkraftwerke vom Netz zu nehmen, bevor die Alternativen ausgebaut sind, aber den Bau neuer Anlagen zu Lasten des Ausbaus regenerativer Energien zu forcieren ist ungefähr so, als ob man sich hübsch langsam selbst beide Beine absägt, statt sie zu trainieren.


----------



## Poulton (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Deutschland hat keine nennenswerten Vorkommen.


Aber mal Abbau und die Sanierung der betroffenen Gebiete in Sachsen und Thüringen wird auch nach bald drei Jahrzehnten, wahrscheinlich noch weitere Jahrzehnte dauern. Von den gesundheitlichen Folgen, nicht nur für die dort einst tätigen Bergleute, sondern auch die Bewohner der Gegend, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

nagut  ,  dann  verbrennt halt die Kohle  ,   und laßt das Uran  vor  und kauft dafür   den AtomStrom aus dem Ausland    ..      Ich tuasche gerne etwas Stahlung  geegen  Luftverschmutzung

Mahoy,  aber man brauch nicht 30.000 mio tons pro Jahr dafür  ,  nur ein Bruchteil  dessen  und könnte Frachgingschiffen den Rang ablaufen   .    Klar   ,   aber mit Glauben  wird Atomkraft nix     ,  zu riskant


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> nagut  ,  dann  verbrennt halt die Kohle  ,   und laßt das Uran  vor  und kauft dafür   den AtomStrom aus dem Ausland    ..      Ich tuasche gerne etwas Stahlung  geegen  Luftverschmutzung



Die Entscheidung müsstest du nicht treffen, wenn die bundesdeutsche Politik nicht ständig zwischen den sachlichen Anforderungen und den Interessen der Energielobby irrlichtern würde. Einfach mal hübsch bei denen kassieren, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten Gewinnen privatisiert und Kosten vergemeinschaftet haben, und es wäre auch ohne nennenswerte Belastung des Bürgers möglich, Dreckschleudern sukzessive durch regenerative Energie zu tauschen.

Dafür müsste man natürlich auch den Arsch in der Hose haben, nicht auf das Geheule von Pseudo-Heimatschützern zu hören, die sich zwar am Betriebsgeräusch von Windkraftanlagen und ein paar tausend toten Vögeln unter selbigen ganz furchtbar stören, den Abbaulärm von fossilen Energieträgern jedoch für himmlische Musik halten und komplett ignorieren, dass dadurch zigmal so viele Viecher draufgehen, weil ihr Lebensraum zerstört wird.

Der deutsche Michel möchte ja eben, dass sein Strom grundsätzlich _anderswo_ erzeugt und dann auf magische Weise (also ohne diese hässlichen Überlandleitungen) in seine heimische Steckdose teleportiert wird. Und auch ausgediente Brennstäbe sollen natürlich _anderswo_ endgelagert werden und _auf keinen Fall_ durch seine Region dorthin transportiert werden - schon gar nicht auf der Straße, auf der er mit seinem übermotorisierten Pen1s-Ersatz ungestört zur Arbeit brettern will.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Das Schlimme ist ja,  die Spaten  die sowas verzapfen  ,  die gehen ja nichtmal wirklich selber arbeiten   ,  weil Arbeit  eine Größe ist ...... Weg mal Zeit + Höhe oder so

.i..   YouTube   57min


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

Mahoy ,  wenn der Staat so drauf ist wie du sagst   ,  möchte ich meine Sozialbezüge was Ich und meine Arbeitgeber einbezahlt haben  HalbeHalbe  ohne Zinsen  gern jetzt haben / zurück     bzw   die was Rente angeht   ,   ,   weil ich brauch das Geld jetzt   ... .  und nicht wenn ich tot bin.

gebt mir einfach das Geld jetzt  ,  und ich verzichte auf  Rentenanspruch  und erhänge mich  wenn es so sein soll selber


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> gebt mir einfach das Geld jetzt  ,  und ich verzichte auf  Rentenanspruch  und erhänge mich  wenn es so sein soll selber



Aber bitte auch zurückzahlen, was der Staat für deine Ausbildung und Sicherheit ausgegeben hat. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Walfang Japan......muß das sein ?*

verstehe ich jetzt nicht  .... häähh ? nicht witzig .

miregal  ,  aber im nächsten Leben geh ich hier nicht mehr arbeiten

Mann muss irgendwas machen  mit Politik  , oder wasim Büro oder so  ,  wo man wesentlich mehr Geld bekommt  und die Abzüge dann nicht so ins Gewicht fallen ...

Auf jedenfall nicht ins Handwerk  bzw  Fachkraft werden   , eher so Quereinsteiger in der Politik   ,   für das 4fache an Geld  ,  und nach  9 Monaten bekommt man schon  250€ Pension lebenslang  egal ob man anwesend war oder nicht  ,   dafür müsste man als Fachkraft  ca  8 Jahre arbeiten . Manche mit Mindestlohn sogar 15 jahre

Bin schon echt gespannt ob wir die 800 Politiker Grenze in 2020 sprengen werden   xD  

Bei so einem Großen Gebiet wie ca 1/30 tel von  Kanada  ,   wäre schon nice   ^^


----------

